# نسخة كاملة من الجزء الثانى لكتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا



## saidnaggar (12 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء 
أقدم اليوم لكم نسخة كاملة من *الجزء الثانى *من كتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا والخاص بالجدولة الزمنية للموارد و لم أقم بمراجعة النسخة نظرا لاستعجال الأخوة المهندسين و ذلك على الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/80248631/a744a903/Said_Book_Part_2.html

و أسال الأخوة الزملاء بالدعاء لى بظهر الغيب
أخوكم مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## anwerbasha (12 يناير 2009)

بجد يا استاذنا نشكرك جدا علي هذا المجهود و جعلة في ميزان حساناتك و جعلك في اعلي المراتب ان شاء اللة


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (12 يناير 2009)

ياباشمهندس سعيد 
لا اجد الكلام المناسب لكى اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع
واستجابتك السريعة لطلبنا برفع الجزء الثانى من كتابك الرائع
واعذرنا فى كثرة الالحاح عليك
فعذرنا الوحيد اننا نريد الاستفادة من هذا الكتاب الذى يتميز باسلوب سهل ووافى
جزاك اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## bolbol (12 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bolbol (12 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mouh (12 يناير 2009)

ادعو لك بااجنة


----------



## حسن احمد (13 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## فادي فدفد (14 يناير 2009)

thank you very mush for your effort


----------



## جمال السيد (14 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (14 يناير 2009)

نشكرك مرة اخرى يا باشمهندس سعيد
واحب ان اسالك 
خلال قرأتى للجزء الثانى اشرت سيادتك الى الجزء الثالث
فهل يوجد جزء ثالث لهذا المرجع
وماهى الموضوعات التى يشملها هذا الجزء
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## Eladly_group (15 يناير 2009)

و الله العظيم مهما شكرتك مش حيوفيك حقك
بأمانه ربنا يجازيك خير 
كل خير
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## johnsafi (15 يناير 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير 
كل خير


----------



## حامد الجمال (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## habeeba (19 يناير 2009)

ميرسي ليك جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## O_FASYN (17 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو إعادة رفع الملف مرة أخرى لأنه أصبح لا يعمل
وشكرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (18 يناير 2011)

اللهم غفر لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموت واحسن خاتمتنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (18 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل , الرجاء رفعه مجدداً مع الشكر.


----------



## magdi elshafi (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , مشكور اخي العزيز علي مجهودك الرائع الذي تبذله , ولكن عندي مشكلة مع الرابط الموجود علي الرابيد شير , فاذا تكرمت اخي العزيز برفع الموضوع علي رابط جديد غير الرابيدشير 
وشكرا للك مقدما


----------



## saidnaggar (18 يناير 2011)

*رابط جديد يحتوى على الكتب الثلاثة*

الأخوة الزملاء
إليكم رابط جديد يحتوى على الكتب الثلاثة 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/I-IJYLVC/sharing.html?rnd=75

لاتنسونا من دعائكم
أخوكم سعيد النجار


----------



## hhmdan (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (19 يناير 2011)

اخى العزيز هناك تقريبا مشكله فى التحميل ارجو ارسال الاجزاء الثلاثه على الايميل الخاص بي
[email protected] وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## bryar (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد من المواضيع المشابهة​


----------



## جهاد ابو قاسم (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا ولكن ارجو التاكد من الرابط


----------



## Jamal (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

شكراً يا أخي
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## medo222 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكركم على جهودكم ونتمنى التواصل مع سيادتك


----------



## safa aldin (15 أبريل 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------

